# Dealing with attitudes



## Michael Graham (Mar 9, 2016)

With two different tegus it's easy to tell them apart by the personalities. One is a lot more hyper than the other. I wonder if it helps for it to see me petting the other in order to gain their trust. What do you guys think about this? Also, how long do you think it took you to completely gain their trust and be able to pick it up etc without any issues? At this point I can pet both easily when they are tired. When active, they sometimes are shy when I reach into the enclosure. There is some progress.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Definitely panic can spread, especially if the other one isn't fully calm. Likewise, it helps in varying degrees for a nervouse/defensive one to see another one not out of sorts with a person around.


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes after awhile you start to see there personality. The trust depends on the lizard and what they have experienced before you got them.. No one can really say how long it would take, it just depends on how often you work with your lizard. Although it is said that some goldens hate human contact and some love it. If you can pick up your tegus without being tail whipped or bitten then to me that good. However my golden likes to play catch me if you can LOL, especially when he is active.. So I do my food training technique and he comes with no problem..


----------



## Michael Graham (Mar 9, 2016)

I agree, Walt. I was just curious about that because they like to stay together but if I go to pet one he gets nervous but the other is okay with it. Hopefully that rubs off on the other. 
They are not violent at all and yes one of them will definitely play catch me if you can hahaha.


----------

